# this is a pretty cool website, thanks



## kostas (May 15, 2007)

hi , kostas i have 2 tanks a fresh, and salt fresh is a 125 salt is a 300 right now i am battling ich, not wanting to do a quarentine tank just dont have that big of a tank to put all my fish in, once you put copper in a tank can you ever have inverts in it again, and also does it do anything if you pull your fish out one at a time and quarentine them for a week and med them with copper that way.\


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Welcome to Fishforum.com.:wave:

Be careful with copper. Copper is not easy to remove and even small traces can kill several invertebrates. It can kill ich. Please post the occupants of your tank. The more details, the better. Cleaner wrasses have been known to help at this point. UV sterilizer is another thing that helps destroy the parasites aside from algae.

Good luck.


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

dont put copper in even if you are not even sure about getting inverts because you will not be able to put them in the tank. and dont put it in if you have live rock. copper can soak into the rocks or decor and leach out even months after you use it. there are other way to treat ich, such as hyposalinity(assuming you have no inverts).


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

Yes the copper and saltwater is a no no. They do not even be spoken of in the sentence. The copper will soak into the sand/crushed coral bed and the live rock. It will leach it back out for years. You will never be able to remove all of it. The best way to treat ick is with a UV sterilizer and to make sure the fish is feed daily and doesnt stop eating.


----------



## nbassis (Apr 12, 2007)

UV all the way, the best thing in the world. BEST value out of anything in a tank. the turbo twist is a great one. look at www.drsfostersmith.com


----------

